# EN: do the weird stuff



## Dunes

Bonjour,
Je cherche comment traduire l'expression "We do the weird stuff" (nous faisons les trucs bizarres ?) et en particulier comment expliquer l'usage de l'article défini "the" dans cette phrase. 
Après recherche internet, il semble que la phrase provienne d'une série intitulée Dr Horrible et cette phrase figure dans la dixième chanson "So they say" (http://drhorrible.com/linernotes.html#sotheysay), mais ça ne m'éclaire hélas pas beaucoup. 
Auriez-vous des lumières ou des indications à ce propos ?
S'agit-il d'une expression courante ? Ou bien est-elle très particulière à cette série ?
Dunes


----------



## mcanivet

indépendamment de tes recherches, peux-tu me donner le contexte de la phrase ?


----------



## Dunes

Il figure comme un "insigne" ou un "slogan" dans certains sites internet et aussi sur certains tee-shirts vendus sous le label Dr Horrible, mais justement le contexte ne m'aide pas en l'occurrence.


----------



## Cath.S.

Dans cette chanson, cela désigne les pratiques sexuelles un peu originales.


----------



## Dunes

Merci ! Peux-tu me dire ce que marque ici l'article défini ? 
Dunes.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je pense que c'est un signe de connivence avec l'auditeur, dans le genre _you know what I mean, nudge-nudge wink-wink._


----------



## Dunes

Merci à vous.
Est-ce que l'usage de l'article défini pourrait aussi être considéré comme une manière de s'identifier par ces pratiques bizarres, comme on dirait en français "Nous sommes ceux qui font les choses bizarres", ou bien est-ce que cela ne s'applique pas en anglais ?
Par ailleurs, j'ai un peu honte de l'avouer, mais si j'ai une vague idée de ce que signifie "on se retape le même thon", je ne vois pas comment ça s'applique dans le contexte ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Dunes said:


> D'accord, merci.
> Est-ce que cela pourrait aussi être considéré comme une manière de s'identifier par ces pratiques bizarres, comme on dirait en français "Nous sommes ceux qui font les choses bizarres", ou bien est-ce que cela ne s'applique pas en anglais ?


Dire_ we/nous_ implique fatalement une identification, non ?


----------



## mcanivet

Cath.S. said:


> Je pense que c'est un signe de connivence avec l'auditeur, dans le genre _you know what I mean, nudge-nudge wink-wink._



Lol Cath.S., c'est tout à fait ce que signifie l'article indéfini. J'ai pourtant essayé de formaliser ce que tu dis, mais ton explication reste de loin la plus représentative!


----------



## Dunes

OK, je précise. En français on peut dire : 
"Nous faisons des choses bizarres" ou bien "Nous sommes ceux qui font les choses bizarres" ; la deuxième possibilité tend à réduire davantage, me semble-t-il, le "nous" qui parle au fait de faire des choses bizarres, alors que la première laisse plus ouverte la possibilité de faire d'autres choses que des choses bizarres et aussi que d'autres que nous fassent des choses bizarres. 
Mais ma grammaire anglaise ne permet pas de savoir si cela pourrait fonctionner de la même manière en anglais, et en particulier avec cette phrase.
Par ailleurs, cette phrase est-elle utilisée couramment ou dans d'autres contextes ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Dunes said:


> OK, je précise. En français on peut dire :
> "Nous faisons des choses bizarres" ou bien "Nous sommes ceux qui font les choses bizarres" ; la deuxième possibilité tend à réduire davantage, me semble-t-il, le "nous" qui parle au fait de faire des choses bizarres, alors que la première laisse plus ouverte la possibilité de faire d'autres choses que des choses bizarres et aussi que d'autres que nous fassent des choses bizarres.
> Mais ma grammaire anglaise ne permet pas de savoir si cela pourrait fonctionner de la même manière en anglais, et en particulier avec cette phrase.
> Par ailleurs, cette phrase est-elle utilisée couramment ou dans d'autres contextes ?


Ça y est, j'ai compris ce que tu voulais dire. Mieux vaut tard que jamais.  En anglais, on pourrait en effet dire _we do weird stuff_. J'en reviens à ce que j'écrivais dans le message n°6.
Dire_ the_ est une façon de mettre le public dans le coup. Il me semble, en tous cas.


----------



## Dunes

Merci pour ta patience, Cath. S
Abuserais-je en demandant si tu as déjà entendu cette phrase dans un autre contexte ? La formule sonne-t-elle de manière tout à fait banale en anglais ou bien de manière un peu particulière, un peu étrange ?


----------



## Cath.S.

_Je_ trouve ça banal _dans un contexte de désir de complicité avec l'interlocuteur._ Si l'on veut se détacher, au contraire, il faut omettre l'article.
Attends l'avis des anglophones, cependant.


----------



## Dunes

En espérant donc les avis de nos amis anglophones, merci en tout cas.
Dunes


----------

